# Cơ thể con người khi sinh ra có bao nhiêu xương?



## seoelip (17/7/21)

*Cơ thể người khi mới sinh ra có bao nhiêu cái xương?*
Một thông tin có thể khiến bạn ngạc nhiên là khi mới sinh, cơ thể trẻ sơ sinh có khoảng 300 xương khác nhau. Tuy chưa hoàn thiện và có hình dạng rõ ràng nhưng chúng đã tách rời nhau ngay từ khi mới sinh ra.

Theo thời gian, cơ thể ngày càng lớn hơn và một số xương trong cơ thể hợp nhất với nhau để tạo thành một xương lớn hơn. Quá trình này được hoàn thành trong khoảng 20 năm trưởng thành, khi cơ thể con người chỉ có 206 chiếc xương hoàn chỉnh. Vậy nên 206 là câu trả lời cho cơ thể con người có bao nhiêu cái xương?
*Một số thông tin thú vị về xương mà mọi người thường nghĩ đến*
Răng là một phần của hệ thống xương của cơ thể, nhưng không được coi là xương. Trong cuộc đời con người, chúng ta thường thay tất cả 52 chiếc răng khi còn trẻ, trong đó có 32 chiếc răng vĩnh viễn và 20 chiếc răng đã rụng.
Con người không thể trực tiếp điều khiển xương mà phải sử dụng cơ bắp và dây thần kinh. Trên thực tế, mọi người thường nghĩ rằng não ra lệnh cho xương hoạt động và khiến cơ bắp hoạt động. Nhưng thực tế là ngược lại. Bộ não chỉ có thể kiểm soát các cơ của cơ thể. Vì các cơ gắn liền với xương nên xương chuyển động.
Mọi người thường lầm tưởng rằng xương là phần khỏe nhất của cơ thể, nhưng thực tế không phải vậy. Men răng mới là phần khỏe nhất của cơ thể. Chúng bảo vệ chân răng để nghiền thức ăn.
Bất kỳ xương nào cũng được kết nối với một xương khác. Điều này không hoàn toàn đúng, vì xương trong cổ họng có hình móng ngựa và không liên kết với bất kỳ xương nào trong cơ thể.
Hơn một nửa số xương của cơ thể nằm ở bàn tay và bàn chân: đây là một thông điệp khiến nhiều người phải hít thở khi học. Theo thống kê của các chuyên gia, bàn chân của con người có 26 chiếc xương và bàn tay có 27 chiếc xương, như vậy ở bàn tay và bàn chân của người bình thường chỉ có 106 chiếc xương.
*Cơ thể con người có bao nhiêu xương sườn?*
Một thông điệp giật gân khác mà hầu hết mọi người không biết là mọi người đều có số lượng xương sườn khác nhau. Thông thường người lớn có 24 xương sườn, nhưng một số người có 25. Các xương sườn phụ được gọi là xương sườn phụ hoặc xương sườn cổ, và chúng phát triển phía trên xương đòn.
Tuy nhiên, xương thừa không có nghĩa là thể trạng sẽ tốt hơn, ngược lại, nếu xương thừa chèn vào các mạch máu hoặc dây thần kinh xung quanh. Bất kể hình dạng của nó, nó sẽ gây ra các vấn đề sức khỏe tiêu cực.

Do phần xương thừa này, trong hầu hết các trường hợp được ghi nhận, nó có xu hướng gây ra hiện tượng gọi là hội chứng tắc nghẽn đường ra lồng ngực. Các triệu chứng bao gồm đau cổ hoặc vai, thường xuyên mất ý thức ở bàn tay và bàn chân, cục máu đông hoặc các vấn đề khác.
Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm kinh nghiệm chăm sóc sức khỏe tại website: elipsport.vn


----------

